# 5 year anniversary advise



## confussed husband (Mar 26, 2011)

So today marks 5 years, this weekend we noth are free but dead broke. This anniversary is huge its the one that almost wasnt, this past year we have struggled through a drinking problem, EA, EA gone wrong when the guy wanted more, and a seperation that ended 1 month before the devorice hearing. we are still paying off lawyers for a devorice we didnt get, and loans needed to get back up on our feet. My check this week is 540, I owe 620 lol. So how can I make it a special weekend for her? Any suggestions welcome.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LovesHerMan (Jul 28, 2011)

Riverside has a great thread about at home date ideas that may get you started in your thinking:

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/general-relationship-discussion/31620-home-date-ideas.html

My suggestion: Fix a fancy meal at home with candles and wine. Make a slide show of your first 5 years together. Retire to the bedroom, living room floor, or wherever!


----------



## confussed husband (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks I got some ideas...she has class on friday so ill problly whip up her fav food, and find a soppy lovey dovy movie on netflix (we watch movies alo but its always action comady or something) now the question...anyone know a good seseme chicken recipe or a site I can find one?.....******* biker here if it aint steak on a grill im lost lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LovesHerMan (Jul 28, 2011)

Here is a link to my favorite sesame chicken recipe:

Perfect Sesame Chicken Recipe - Allrecipes.com

It is rather complicated for a novice cook. If that's what she likes, you may want to get take out.


----------



## confussed husband (Mar 26, 2011)

Ok yeah ... Ribeye on sale this week, ill make it special with a homemade cake lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LovesHerMan (Jul 28, 2011)

Ribeye sounds good. Just make her feel special and loved. You sound like you disdain romance, but remember that women love to feel cherished. Do whatever you can that feels authentic.


----------



## alphaomega (Nov 7, 2010)

Have sex. Lots.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

